# Going out deep?



## JFleet (Jun 29, 2012)

Anybody planning on going out deep this weekend? We're thinking about going out Friday and coming back in Saturday. Just wondering who else might be out.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking at Thurs night right now....that East wind Sat doesn't look to inviting but waiting to see what the forecast looks like over the next 24-36 hours.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Listen, if I plan to go you can count on a monsoon, with gail force winds.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Hoping to see a bit of an improvement for the weekend. If it happens we're off to the rigs.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

If the weather holds, we will be headed out toward the rigs Friday evening also, returning Saturday...


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Well there goes the weather report for the weekend  Maybe later next week. Can only hope.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We are going Thurs night barring a major change in the forecast in the next 24 hours


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I really thought we had a shot at this weekend..... UGH!!!!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I was hoping to final head to the rigs early Saturday AM but may hold off yet again depending on the weather. If only I did not have to work Friday.....


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah Friday looks great, after that not so much. If any of you do get out let us know how the water looks and what the bite was like. I'll be out (hopefully) looking to do some meat-fishing nearshore so no rigs for me this weekend.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

another tough break on weather phenom....drats.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Weather will be keeping me landlocked this weekend...


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Hoping for a Thursday/Friday Rig trip next week. Fingers crossed for weather.


----------

